# Akita/GSD mix out of control!



## Ginger and Tofu (Apr 10, 2013)

I know these dogs shed but this is just out of control </3

I brush her for 30 mins every day broken into 2 times of 15 mins. We also give her salmon oils and a 'shed control' in her food. I use 3 kinds of brushes as well. Wire, kong rubber, and to finish I use the furminator lightly.

The issues is that when she is in the house it looks like was have 10 dogs running about. our floor has hair piled up after just one day. To keep it under control I clean everyday. Sweep the snow drifts of hair and vacuum about 3 buckets full just on the 2 rugs we have. 

I know they 'blow out' the coat every 3 months and I know I can not shave her. They said her fur will not grow back soft and whatnot. 

Please help I am cleaning myself to death!

P.S. as for her diet we do a gluten free salmon dry food.

Here is about a 1/2 of a day's worth on the office rug.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

I think its called the Furminator-- its that vacuum thingie you can just run it through dogs coat and it vaccuums out all the loose fur-- might be good for you!


----------



## Ginger and Tofu (Apr 10, 2013)

I have one and I use it when I brush her >.<

I also have a attachment on my vacuum that sucks up her hair right off her body. I am not looking to have no hair I know that is not realistic. I am just so tired of having the place look like a shelter if I miss a day of cleaning.

I put a picture so you can see how bad it gets in just 1/2 a day.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Ginger and Tofu said:


> I have one and I use it when I brush her >.<
> 
> I also have a attachment on my vacuum that sucks up her hair right off her body. I am not looking to have no hair I know that is not realistic. I am just so tired of having the place look like a shelter if I miss a day of cleaning.


 Can I confess.... we have a Bernese Mt dog and we never brush him! I do cut off any matts (he gets them on his rear end when its muddy, like maybe a few times a year)....but he doesnt seem to be blowing his coat or anything like that, we do bathe him maybe 3 times a year, and he is always getting petted or snuggled, he thinks he is a lap doggie.... but I dont really notice any major fur/ shed issues....maybe cause he is outdoors alot (door is open he can go out anytime)...or maybe change what you are feeding -- is it a 4 star or more kibble (dogfoodadvisor rating)?....


----------



## Ginger and Tofu (Apr 10, 2013)

She spends a fair amount of time outside. she seems to just like out out there int he day time. It is a lot warmer out there then in the house so she goes missing for most of the day. 

We wash her 2 times a month. The vet told us that we should wash her with just water and then at the end of the month wash her with soap. We use a shed helper for her shampoo and an oatmeal lotion to finish her. 

As for her food we use Nature’s Domain Salmon Meal and Sweet Potato. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/natures-domain-dog-food/ says 4 star.

If it funny you say he cuddles with you. If she gets into bed and lays with me for 10 mins I have ot wash the sheets otherwise we sleep in tufts of hair. 
I would love to cuddle her without having to wash whatever we cuddle on lol.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a Bernese cross and they do shed, a lot! Susie stays outside most of the year but does come in when it gets really cold in the winter or when she wants in any other time. I got a special vacuum that is supposed to be specifically for dogs and it plugs up with her hair every time I use it, there is so much. Just figure that is part of owning a shedding dog. My other dogs are Shih Tzu x Maltese so they are non-shedding and I never have to clean up hair from them but I do have to clip them.


----------



## Ginger and Tofu (Apr 10, 2013)

Hmm maybe I just under estimated the amount of hair she would make. I just figure it is not normal how much she sheds. 

I have a cattle dog and she shed a little but not too bad when I keep her clean.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Ginger and Tofu said:


> She spends a fair amount of time outside. she seems to just like out out there int he day time. It is a lot warmer out there then in the house so she goes missing for most of the day.
> 
> We wash her 2 times a month. The vet told us that we should wash her with just water and then at the end of the month wash her with soap. We use a shed helper for her shampoo and an oatmeal lotion to finish her.
> 
> ...


OHNO we just bought our first bag of natures domain!!!!!! we are on the beef and sweet potatoe!!!! we just switched cause our old brand was just going up up up in price and we are at Costco twice a month and $29 a bag was half the price (our dogs have been on either beef or bison as the protein in their food for the last 19 years)... I did notice on the bag you need to feed alittle more than our old brand.... I am having second thoughts..... I noticed Wellness is like $40 (still $20 cheaper than our previous brand)....and you feed less, I am pretty sure its a higher quality kibble...
Oh your dog is so pretty, I just noticed the pic!!!


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

When my Berner was blowing her coat recently I took her to the groomers. (It was my teenaged niece at the groomers, who needed experience). She was washed and when she was dried they used a blower (looks like a canister vacuum). WHAT A DIFFERENCE! Lasted about a week, but it was sweet relief. Worth a try.

At times, my life feels as though it is a series of interruptions to vacuuming.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

WonderBreadDots said:


> When my Berner was blowing her coat recently I took her to the groomers. (It was my teenaged niece at the groomers, who needed experience). She was washed and when she was dried they used a blower (looks like a canister vacuum). WHAT A DIFFERENCE! Lasted about a week, but it was sweet relief. Worth a try.
> 
> At times, my life feels as though it is a series of interruptions to vacuuming.


Well I feel weird, maybe its my (messy) housekeeping? Its hot enough (maybe 80 degrees) today that my Berner boy is laying on our floor panting.... but he does not appear to be blowing his coat..... I mean there is the odd tuft of hair here and there(like 2 in the living room) but nothing like Ginger n Tofus dog/ picc......


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

BernerMax said:


> Well I feel weird, maybe its my (messy) housekeeping? Its hot enough (maybe 80 degrees) today that my Berner boy is laying on our floor panting.... but he does not appear to be blowing his coat..... I mean there is the odd tuft of hair here and there(like 2 in the living room) but nothing like Ginger n Tofus dog/ picc......


I could be wrong, but maybe your boy won't blow his coat because you live in a warmer climate? Might it be that he will just shed all year long? All my previous dog's were Dobes and Min Pins so this was my first experience with a breed that sheds like Tula.

When Tula was blowing coat my carpet looked just like the OP, except the carpet was cream and the hair was black... and the tumbleweeds on the hard floor were out of control and would stick to your socks. It was crazy.


----------



## Ginger and Tofu (Apr 10, 2013)

I am in CA and it is never cold here. So that may not be it </3


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

We are in CA too and high enough where it was snowing last month....
That said he just got up and clinging to his dog blanky (that he scratched off his bed cause its too hot-- its warmer indoors cause the back part of the house is sorta a hot box)-- is a bunch of longer white hairs...Hmmm maybe its starting.....that and maybe the dog food....


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Id take her in to a groomer. that type of coat does wonders under a HV blower.

I groomed a PB akita today and the brushs/rakes ect were getting hair out well. but the best method was the blower.



BernerMax said:


> Well I feel weird, maybe its my (messy) housekeeping? Its hot enough (maybe 80 degrees) today that my Berner boy is laying on our floor panting.... but he does not appear to be blowing his coat..... I mean there is the odd tuft of hair here and there(like 2 in the living room) but nothing like Ginger n Tofus dog/ picc......


maybe because you never brush him his undercoat is "stuck:" in his coat, thus not shedding out (not trying to be rude/snarky just a thought)


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Tankstar said:


> Id take her in to a groomer. that type of coat does wonders under a HV blower.
> 
> I groomed a PB akita today and the brushs/rakes ect were getting hair out well. but the best method was the blower.
> 
> maybe because you never brush him his undercoat is "stuck:" in his coat, thus not shedding out (not trying to be rude/snarky just a thought)


No no I should groom him more.. its just weird he just doesnt get tangled like my schnauzer, and stuff doesnt cling to his fur like hers, even if he gets muddy when it dries it just drops off his fur and he has 4 white paws again ( on her she is instant tangle and everything sticks to her-- I mainly pull out the knots while we are watching TV, well I am, they are hanging with me) I am spoiled cause with her I just clip her down every 3 months and all the mess is gone and she looks beautiful... (she gets bathed like every week cause we go to the beach)...
Also they both are always jumping into the irrigation ditch-- so I guess thats sort of a daily rinse?


----------



## Ginger and Tofu (Apr 10, 2013)

I will take her to a groomer to see if it helps.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

BernerMax said:


> No no I should groom him more.. its just weird he just doesnt get tangled like my schnauzer, and stuff doesnt cling to his fur like hers, even if he gets muddy when it dries it just drops off his fur and he has 4 white paws again ( on her she is instant tangle and everything sticks to her-- I mainly pull out the knots while we are watching TV, well I am, they are hanging with me) I am spoiled cause with her I just clip her down every 3 months and all the mess is gone and she looks beautiful... (she gets bathed like every week cause we go to the beach)...
> Also they both are always jumping into the irrigation ditch-- so I guess thats sort of a daily rinse?


 thats because they have different coats. One has a thick double coat, which protects from most dirt. while a schnauzer has a wiry (or soft coat now prob since you say you have her shaved down) which tangles easy and doesnt repeal dirt as easy


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ginger and Tofu said:


> I will take her to a groomer to see if it helps.


 I definitely second the professional groomer. Your dogs coat is that of a heavy shedder. Year round. Food etc can help the coat be as healthy as possible, but shedding is largely a genetic thing. The lifecycle of each hair is short...so they shed out often. When you bath her at home, use very warm water, use the grooma while she is lathered up, and NO conditioner or lotions. Just a quality regular pet shampoo, and rinse very well, again, with very warm water. Conditioners hold coat in, so its difficult to brush out. Use a slicker brush, and a greyounc comb. For coats like hers, the fine teeth teflon coated combs work best. A shedding blade and a rubber curry will also help. But nothing replaces a monthly professional grooming with a high velocity dryer. Make sure the groomer you take her to uses one, and doesnt cage dry, or you will see little difference. Box stores tend to cage dry alot of dogs, fyi.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Well G and T(and the rest of you!) I completely stand corrected-- we had a mini heat wave (103 for 2 days ), temps back down now but..... it snuck up on me but my Berner boy is def BLOWING his coat! I see what you guys mean-- little (well not so little) snowdrifts of Black berner fur everywhere and in all the corners of the house!!! EEEK what is this never had a double coated dog before (my daughter does crochet, maybe I can make yarn balls out of it?).... I have taken to going outside and just pulling out handfuls ( I vigourously pat him and the fur just comes off in waves) of fur .....


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

My friend visited one weekend with her German Shepherd cross and it shed way worse than Susie did. I just have one small carpet in my living room and it was just covered in hair and it took ages to get it all gone off that and the floor.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

That looks like what comes out of my GSD within a day, for sure. They're German Shedders.


----------



## N Smith (Dec 6, 2012)

My Husky mix sheds - no matter what. He was groomed at the groomers on Saturday and Sunday morning there was no less hair in the bottom of the crate.

My Shepherds ONLY shed when going into heat (Female) or when the season changes (male).

Also, what is the dose you are giving for salmon oil? For a normal healthy dog you should be giving 1000mg/20lbs and therapeutic dose is 1000mg/10lbs of dog, so the best way to dose something this high is liquid.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

N Smith said:


> My Shepherds ONLY shed when going into heat (Female) or when the season changes (male).


Unfortunately this is the exception, not the rule.


----------



## N Smith (Dec 6, 2012)

Not necessarily an exception DJEtzel - I was more thinking the difference between a spayed/neutered dog and an intact dog in general, but not as a rule, just giving an example.

My fixed dogs shed year round and copious amounts (2), whereas my intact dogs (5) shed according to heat cycles and seasons. This has been my experience when talking with people who have both fixed and intact animals in the home, they notice too. So this MAY play a part in this continuous shedding, and may just be how the dog is going to be.

Either way, a really good grooming with an HV dryer and furminator treatment will definitely alleviate some of the shedding.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

GSDs blow their coat twice a year. That is going to happen regardless of reproductive status. 

I've had numerous intact dogs and do right now and haven't noticed a difference before/after the neuter. I've never heard someone say their GSD didn't shed though, either. Lol


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I am going to quote what I wrote on another thread:



> For my Aussie I do the following everyday.
> 
> I start with the right side of his body and use my rake going against the fur and then with it. Once no more fur is coming out I will turn him and do the other side. Then I will use a slicker brush and go against the fur and then with it. For his butt I will use the Greyhound comb to make sure there are no tangles or mats. I then go over his entire body with a pin brush to pick up any loose hair that I brought up.
> 
> That's what I do for the shedding. I also do his ears once a week and his nails every other week. He gets a bath twice a month. On bath days I use a blow drier on him and that helps blow his coat out really well. Then I will do the brush out.


The above takes me about 30 mins to an hour.

If you have any pet stores with a self grooming area they usually have the good blower driers.  I take my 5 there once a month. I bathe each of them and then blow dry them all. I will then stand each of them on the table and brush them all out really good.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Roman sheds worse than that!
My whole body would be covered and would need to brush hair off me whenever he lays on me...

He is on fishoil, specialty antished shampoo... 
Gets deshedded every other day and brushed daily... With clumps of hair (by handfuls... Don't worry its normal for pyrs during shedding) enough to fill a grocery bag... So yah. I feel your pain.

But its ok... We know it going in...


----------

